# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  error C2065: 'cout' : undeclared identifier

## MARAL1234

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم

من از امروز برنامه نویسی به زبان سی پلاس پلاس شروع کردم با برنامه ویژوال استادیو 2013 
اما دربرنامه ساده من اروری خودنمایی میکنه و متوجه نمیشم مشکل از چیه ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید. :لبخند گشاده!: 

عکسی از ارور مربوطه:

C++‎.PNG

----------


## darknes666

کدتون باید به این صورت باشه:
#include<iostream>
#include<conio.h>

using namespace std;

int main()

{

cout<<"salam";

return 0;

}


البته اینجوریم میشه
#include<iostream>
#include<conio.h>


int main()

{

std::cout<<"salam";

return 0;

}

----------


## MARAL1234

ممنون از پاسختون

یه سری اموزشها  به صورت ویدیو مربوط به سال 86 در اختیار دارم که این سطرها رو نمی خواد اضاف کنم در این مورد حرفی نزده بود  :متفکر: 
مگه چند نوع سی پلاس پلاس داریم :متفکر: 

#include<conio.h>

using namespace std;

----------


## darknes666

در مورد conio.h باید بگم اضافی هست.یعنی حذف بشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد.
ولی using namespace std لازمه.
C++‎ انواع مختلف نداره!!!!!
این به کامپایلر ربط داره مثلا تو بورلند لازم نیست اون عبارت رو بنویسید.

----------


## MARAL1234

به نظر شما تو بورلند برنامه نویسی شروع کنم یا تو ویژوال استادیو :متفکر: ؟؟

کدهایی که تو ویژوال استادیو نوشته میشه میشه بدون  نصب دات نت فریمورک روسیستم اجراکرد؟؟یا نه حتما برای اجرای کدهای سی پلاس باید دات نت فریمورک نصب باشه؟

----------


## سوداگر

> کدهایی که تو ویژوال استادیو نوشته میشه میشه بدون  نصب دات نت فریمورک  روسیستم اجراکرد؟؟یا نه حتما برای اجرای کدهای سی پلاس باید دات نت فریمورک  نصب باشه؟


وقتی یک پروژه جدید میسازید نسخه دات نت رو هم انتخاب می کنید پس لازمه!



> به نظر شما تو بورلند برنامه نویسی شروع کنم یا تو ویژوال استادیو؟؟


به نظرم برنامه CodeBlocks رو دانلود کنید که lynda هم برای آموزش ++C از اون استفاده میکرد.

لینک دانلود برنامه codeblocks-13.12mingw-setup.exe

std هم یک فضای نام هست که اگه اضافه نشه ::std رو باید قبل از توابع و کلاسهای استاندارد ++C استفاده کنید:
#include <iostream>

int main()
{
std::cout << "Hello World";
    system("pause");
    return 0; 
}

----------


## saeed_neo

[QUOTE=سوداگر;1994142]وقتی یک پروژه جدید میسازید نسخه دات نت رو هم انتخاب می کنید پس لازمه!

/QUOTE]

سلام.
فکر میکنم نیازی به کل کتابخانه دات نت نیست. فقط runtime های cpp لازمه. در ضمن اگر در vs کد میزنید، اگر toolset رو visual 2010 به بالا انتخاب کنید دیگر در ویندوز xp اجرا نمی شود.

----------

